# Linker-Fehler: "msvcirtd.lib" kann nicht geöffnet werden



## LukeS (12. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen
Ich hab ein kleines Problem bei einem einfachen DOS Programm:

```
// Spider.cpp : Definiert den Einstiegspunkt für die Konsolenanwendung.
//

#include "stdafx.h"
#include "iostream.h"


int _tmain(int argc, _TCHAR* argv[])
{
    int a, b;

    cout << "Enter two Integers >";
    cin >> a >> b;

    if (a = b) cout << "They are Equal!\n";
    else if (a > b) cout << "The first one is bigger!\n";
    else cout << "The second one is bigger!\n";

	return 0;
}
```
Der Fehler, der mir der Linker angibt:
LINK : fatal error LNK1104: Datei "msvcirtd.lib" kann nicht geöffnet werden.
Ich hab mal das PSDK erneut installiert. Doch der Fehler erscheint immer noch.

Ich benütze VC++ Express.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## jokey2 (12. November 2006)

Du mußt scheinbar noch den Pfad zu der LIB in die Verzeichnisliste im VS eintragen.
Ich hab' zwar kein VC++ Express, aber im VC++.NET 2003 geht das unter Extras->Optionen->Projekte->VC++-Verzeichnisse - Verzeichnisse anzeigen für: Bibliothekdateien.


----------



## LukeS (12. November 2006)

Die Pfade habe ich alle richtig eingestellt.
Trotzdem wird die Datei nicht gefunden.
Im PSDK Verzeichnis gibt es nur zwei 64 bit Versionen der Datei "msvcirtd.lib".
Ich weiss nicht, was ich falsch mache... Vielleicht stimmt was in meinem Code nicht?

Danke trotzdem für die Hilfe!


----------

